# Fire Engine Graveyard - Dorset - August 2014



## urban-dorset (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know much history on this one, except to say that the site is in Dorset and there are a few rather sorry looking fire engines there, all jammed in together, which doesn't make taking photos that easy. 

Many of the engines aren't local, although there is a collection of Hampshire, Dorset & Isle of Wight fire safety handbooks, which are still quite well preserved. I think there used to be more engines there once upon a time. Somebody told me that they belong to a guy who is storing them there (and sometimes he sells them??!), but I don't know if that's actually true. 

Oh yes, one last thing is that the engines are full of spiders and you have to beat your way through a jungle of brambles, bracken and buddleia to get at anything! Quite an interesting explore, if a little cramped!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 10, 2014)

I really like this..got a thing for fire engines


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow some great fire tenders! what a great find!


----------



## ginger5092 (Oct 11, 2014)

just superb


----------



## Will Knot (Oct 11, 2014)

That is really nice, wouldn't mind payin' that a visit one day.


----------



## urban-dorset (Oct 11, 2014)

Will Knot said:


> That is really nice, wouldn't mind payin' that a visit one day.



Probably better in the winter as you wouldn't have to fight through a jungle, though it would mean you'd be more easily spotted (there are people all around it).


----------



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2014)

That's really different. Loving that. Great set...


----------



## Speedlight (Oct 12, 2014)

Lovin' these fire engines, makes a change from the usual buildings


----------

